# Kissing Gouramis



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Could you tell me what you know about these fish and also here is a video of them. You have to click the video to watch it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

They get huge...like 12 inches long. Very interesting fish. The "kissing" action is actually the males fighting...i think. Not kissing, like the name.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok, dug out one of my books. "Aquarium Encyclopedia of Tropical Freshwater Fish." Somewhat accurate although it does contain some inaccuracies about puffers. 

Helostoma temmincki. No known external sexual characteristics. Requires a large tank with plenty of free swimming space but also sufficient plants to provide retreats; floating plants should be included to rduce light. Temp about 25C. Tolerate of its own kind and other species. Rather timid and dislikes a brightly lit tank. Will hunt for live animal matter but requires a primarily vegetarian diet. Aquarium should be rich in algae but boiled lettuce leaves should also be given. Will not normally damage aquarium plants. No reliable reports of successful breeding. Gets its name from the way in which it feeds off the algae on plants and other objects with its thick lips. Sometimes the fish seem to kiss; this is probably a threat display. Maximum of 30cm in the wild. Comes from Thailand, Malaya.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

oh ok so i guess i have to males then well i guess re-namin is in process any suggestions


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

Bert & Ernie... lol


----------

